# $10.00 Outback Body Repair



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

You might remember me posting some pics of my Outback showing the damage of a hit and run. Well due to all the rain we have gotten in the last couple of days and being afraid of fiberglass damage I decided I would take on the task of a temporary repair myself till I could get over to the dealership for repairs. A trip to Home Depot $10.00 in parts and 6 hours later here it is. (Before and After pics)

Vern

*BEFORE*



















*AFTER*


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks as good as new Vern.







Excellent job!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice work!!! You can't even tell there was any damage.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks A LOT better, Vern!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome job Vern 
look just like new again

Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW, that looks great!! congrats on a job well done!!

scott


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I was really suprised how well it turned out. It does have a few blemishes and small marks if you get up close but I'm not worried about that right now. I'll have the deaalership order the molding and reinstall later. At least it's sealed so there will not be any water damage.









Vern


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

good job!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice job on the repairs Vern









You can't even tell there was damage from the pictures.

That pic of the damage brought back memories for me. One week old 28BHS and down in the Redwoods, clipped a stump turning into our site. The damage looked identical to yours!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Last year when we had our SOB, we gassed up at large gas station truck stop place in Oregon.Upon exiting Rick turned too soon and we tried to take concrete barrier with us. Tore the aluminum siding.His ego was hurt worse than the trailer, but it did go on insurance claim, he wasn't happy "camper".Oh well!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vern

Looks great and only $10
















Thor


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thor said:


> Vern
> 
> Looks great and only $10
> 
> ...


 nice job Vern


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks good as new to me







Nice work Vern!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

[quote name='Thor' date='Jul 17 2006, 10:00 AM' post='133324']
Vern

Looks great and only $10
















Thor
[/quote

Thor,

Wouldn't that be closer to $15 for you?









Bill


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I am impressed...very nice Vern...also impressed how well you park in that tight space next to your house!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Had the exact problem (same spot too) on my first trip. I cut the corner too tight and the metal fence, secured in concrete won.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Last year when we had our SOB, we gassed up at large gas station truck stop place in Oregon.Upon exiting Rick turned too soon and we tried to take concrete barrier with us. Tore the aluminum siding.His ego was hurt worse than the trailer, but it did go on insurance claim, he wasn't happy "camper".Oh well!


Sorry to hear that
I don't think I would have be a happy camper either

Don


----------

